# 106th annual Lincoln County (TN) Fair rules



## jswordy (May 17, 2012)

I'm thinking about entering for the first time this year, so I looked up the rules:

All wine entries must be presented in 750 ML clear bottles, one bottle per entry. No labels or markings on bottles will be allowed. All entries must be non-commercial and produced from last year’s fruit crop. 

1. Grape Red Dry 
2. Grape Red Sweet 
3. Grape White Dry 
4. Grape White Sweet 
5. Rose Sweet 
6. Rose Dry 
7. Blackberry Sweet 
8. Blackberry Dry 
9. Elderberry Sweet 
10. Elderberry Dry 
11. Muscadine Red Sweet 
12. Muscadine Red Dry 
13. Muscadine White Sweet 
14. Muscadine White Dry 
15. Fruit Sweet 
16. Fruit Dry 
17. Other Sweet (Note on entry for what it is made out of) 
18. Other Dry (Note on entry for what it is made out of) 
19. Best of Show all entries (Sweet) 
20. Best of Show all entries (Dry)


----------



## g8keeper (May 17, 2012)

jswordy said:


> I'm thinking about entering for the first time this year, so I looked up the rules:
> 
> All wine entries must be presented in 750 ML clear bottles, one bottle per entry. No labels or markings on bottles will be allowed. All entries must be non-commercial and produced from last year’s fruit crop.
> 
> ...


go for it, jim....good luck.....from what i've read about some of your wines, i think they fit the criteria.....


----------



## jswordy (May 17, 2012)

I thought "no labels" was interesting.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 17, 2012)

jswordy said:


> I thought "no labels" was interesting.



How will they know it's yours?


----------



## g8keeper (May 17, 2012)

Boatboy24 said:


> How will they know it's yours?



i think what they mean is no label made by you persay...they will probably generate a generic type of label with the pertinent information such as maker, style of wine and vintage, possibly even category....


----------



## Runningwolf (May 17, 2012)

Jim good luck. No labels is pretty normal as they don't want any kind of identification on the bottles. When you submit them they'll assign them a code.


----------



## Deezil (May 17, 2012)

jswordy said:


> produced from last year’s fruit crop.



That's the part that boggles me. Half those categories shouldnt even be drinkable yet (reds), let alone judge-able


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 17, 2012)

g8keeper said:


> i think what they mean is no label made by you persay...they will probably generate a generic type of label with the pertinent information such as maker, style of wine and vintage, possibly even category....




Sorry, my sarcasm gets lost in print sometimes.


----------



## jswordy (May 21, 2012)

Deezil said:


> That's the part that boggles me. Half those categories shouldnt even be drinkable yet (reds), let alone judge-able


 
I hear ya on that one!

Um, I am willing to bet that rule is the easiest to *CHEAT ON,* too. Not that I will. I should have 3 or 4 viable entries, but I will have to wait until taste test time in August to see for sure. 

There's people making wine around here who don't give a flip about contests. Some of them don't want their name associated with wine because they go to anti-alcohol churches, too. Had a friend enter a red two years ago that was his first-ever contest entry and won. I drank some; it was very good to my unsophisticated palate.


----------

